# Rupture de l'engagement réciproque par la nounou



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Notre future nounou a décidé de ne pas respecter l'engagement réciproque convenu ensemble. 
Elle a des raisons personnelles que je ne juge pas, cependant cela nous met dans une galère je ne vous raconte pas, je suis actuellement en congés maternité pour mon petit deuxième, je suis sensée reprendre le 7/12.

Je connais mes droits concernant l'engagement réciproque, j'ai déjà préparé le courrier. 
Ma question est de savoir quel délai a la nounou pour nous régler l'indemnité compensatrice ??
L'argent ne résoudra pas la pénurie de nounou dans ma ville (et dans les villes voisines d'ailleurs !!), mais m'aidera pour régler la garderie de mon premier qui est scolarisé...

Merci à tous pour vos réponses, à bientôt !


----------



## B29 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Je dirai, dès la réception de votre lettre recommandée. A voir avec nos collègues


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Octobre 2022)

bonjour, avez vous remplie un formulaire d'engagement réciproque ? si oui il y a pas de délai sauf si c'est noté sur l'engagement

soit vous vous êtes remis un chèque mutuellement et vous encaissez le chéque, soit un virement bancaire idem mutuellement de la moitié du salaire brut prévut au contrat soit rien de tout ça n'a était fait et c'est à compté sur la bonne foi de chacun


----------



## nanny mcfee (29 Octobre 2022)

en bref, tout doit être noté sur la feuille de l'engagement réciproque


----------



## Pioupiou (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

La rupture de l'engagement réciproque doit actée de façon claire et non équivoque  par un écrit de la partie  dénonçant l'engagement en l'occurrence de l'assistante maternelle. 
A la date de cet écrit  elle doit vous régler la moitié  du salaire brut défini dans celui-ci.


----------



## Griselda (29 Octobre 2022)

Je dirais comme Pioupiou. L'AM doit le faire par écrit et c'est dès lors qu'elle doit l'indemnité.

Petite subtilité si elle s'est contentée de vous le dire à l'oral: elle peut très bien ne faire cet écrit qu'à la date prévue du début du contrat. 
En attendant ça reste alors officieux, juste pour vous accorder plus de temps pour trouver une nouvelle AM. C'est sur que c'est mieux d'avoir un mois plutôt qu'aucun délais...
A votre place j'attendrais donc cet écrit, fort à parier que le chèque sera dans l'enveloppe avec, non?!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour

Griselda fort à parier que le chèque  sera dans l enveloppe .... J ai un doute 🤔. L Assmat a rompu son engagement soit à l oral , par tel, par SMS .... Pour elle c est peu être suffisant et affaire classée

Je vous conseil donc de rentrée en contact avec cette Assmat et de voir avec elle comment régler se problème


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Octobre 2022)

MarionG a dit: 


> nounou



NON NON NON ET RE-NON !!!!

ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE (AGRÉEE) : OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Nounou n'est pas péjoratif c'est ainsi avec "tata" qu'on m'appelle 😁! le mot que je déteste est "nourrice" !!!


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Octobre 2022)

Tatynou1, BRAVO !!!!! 👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

Wow mesdames... Quelle agressivité parce que j'ai utilisé le terme "nounou"... Ma maman était ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE tous les enfants l'appelaient tata ou nounou et je trouve cela très mignon. En aucun cas péjoratif. 

J'ai bien signé un engagement réciproque avec elle avec toutes les infos (sauf un délai de paiement au cas où car nous étions bien loin de nous douter qu'elle nous laisserait tomber du jour au lendemain)... Et pour vous répondre, elle m'a envoyé un SMS pour m'annoncer la rupture de contrat... Donc la preuve écrite je l'ai ! D'ailleurs, y'aurait beaucoup à dire dans la manière de faire mais passons car je constate que vous vous serrez les coudes entre ASSISTANTES MATERNELLES et c'est génial, mais n'oubliez pas que nous Parents, nous sommes humains, jeunes parents, nous ne savons pas tout, nous pouvons faire des erreurs... Nous ne sommes pas tous à vouloir blouser les assistantes maternelles, au contraire, notre ancienne était plus que ravie (paiement au 1er du mois sans faute, cadeaux à noel et à son anniversaire bref...) Un peu d'indulgence !
En tout cas je vous remercie pour vos réponses, mon recommandé AR partira lundi...


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Tout à fait MarionG ok avec vous ! par contre vous auriez écrit NOURRICE là non !!!


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

Merci Angèle pour le soutien ! J'ai découvert ce forum aujourd'hui je m'en voudrais de "mal faire !!"

Je suis d'accord avec vous "nourrice" c'est limite et un peu dépassé comme terme. 
Mais bon me voilà prévenue je ferai attention


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Octobre 2022)

MarionG a dit: 


> tous les enfants l'appelaient tata ou nounou


Que les enfants le disent OK, mais les parents bofff boff ......


MarionG a dit: 


> Quelle agressivité parce que j'ai utilisé le terme "nounou"


c'était JUSTE une mise au point ! si vous l'avez pris comme de l'agressivité eh bien  🤷‍♀️ 

Bon week-end à tout le monde 🍁🍂🎃👻


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

Effectivement avec tous ces smileys en colère je l'ai pris comme de l'agressivité


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Octobre 2022)

Je vois pas ce qu il y a de mal à dire nounou ..... Les loulous que j acceuil m appel nounou  et il y a rien de choquant dans cela 

Faut arrêter de sauter a la gorge des personnes qui emploi le mot nounou


----------



## Tatynou1 (29 Octobre 2022)

La langue de Molière se désagrège tous les jours, ainsi que toutes les nuances de vocabulaire.

Quant à la grammaire et la conjugaison, n'en parlons pas ......... c'est pitoyable ............😰😳😠

sur ce "SALUT ! " .............. euh nan  pour moi ce sera BONNE JOURNÉE!   .......... c'est différent non ??....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Octobre 2022)

Je fais plein de fautes de grammaire et de conjugaison et  sincèrement je m en fou 😀. Le principal et qu on comprenne ce que je veux dire .... Et c est le cas 😀

La cette maman viens juste gentillement et poliment demander un renseignement et on lui saute à la gorge parce que elle a employé le mot nounou ....il y a plus grave que ça dans la vie 😀


----------



## Catie6432 (29 Octobre 2022)

Et pour un monsieur ass mat on dit "poupou" ? 
Ok je sors ! 🤣


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Octobre 2022)

Excellent catie 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

euh Tatynou je pense que je ne fais pas tant de fautes que cela, et que je parle suffisamment correctement pour me faire comprendre ?? 

Votre laïus sur la langue de Molière est limite... J'ai tellement d'autres chats à fouetter en ce moment, je ne sais pas ce que je vais faire de mes enfants en décembre... 
Croyez-moi que s'il n'y avait que le mot "nounou" comme problème sur Terre, le monde irait plutôt bien !

Merci aux autres membres


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

Merci à celles qui ont répondu à ma question !


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Cette nounou n'a pas voulu commencer le contrat et c'est son droit ! mais elle n'a pas essayé de vous envoyer chez une collègue qui aurait de la place et qui serait de confiance ? perso j'ai eu des opérations donc arrêt de travail plus ou moins longs et j'ai trouvé des collègues pour accueillir mes petits bouts ... déjà des personnes de confiance qui n'allaient pas me "piquer" mes contrats au bout du compte car çà arrive aussi dans ce métier !!!


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

Angèle elle m'a simplement envoyé un sms me disant qu'elle ne pourrait pas accueillir mes enfants... Qu'elle était désolée.
Elle est parfaitement dans ses droits je suis d'accord. 
Il n'y a plus d'assmat disponibles dans ma ville et dans la ville voisine c'est très très compliqué. J'aurais apprécié qu'elle m'aide effectivement.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Ah oui effectivement c'est dommage ! et si plus de disponibilités çà va être compliqué en effet ... vous n'avez pas essayé de lui demander la raison ? peut-être une histoire de tarif ? et là çà aurait peut-être pu s'arranger et trouver un terrain d'entente ... bon courage dans votre recherche !


----------



## B29 (29 Octobre 2022)

@MarionG 
J'espère de tout cœur que votre recherche aboutisse au plus vite.
Toutes les assistantes maternelles n'agissent pas ainsi pour laisser dans l'embarras les parents.


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

Re. si je comprends bien vous aviez besoin d'une place pour votre bébé ainsi que pour le plus grand scolarisé (périscolaire) ? donc c'était une nouvelle ass mat et avant le grand était chez une autre ass mat ?


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

En fait, je vous explique... en début d'année mon assmat qui gardait mon plus grand depuis tout bébé a fait un burnout, elle laissé complètement tombé son agrément. La pauvre depuis ne va pas bien, on ne lui en veut pas. Elle devait accueillir notre bébé c'était calé comme cela. Après sa démission, j'ai trouvé cette deuxième assmat qui a gardé mon premier jusqu'a mon congé maternité... Nous avons rompu le contrat et signé cet engagement réciproque pour la fin de mon congé maternité pour garder donc mon premier en périscolaire et mon deuxième... 
Reprise le 7/12, SMS reçu le 26/10 m'annonçant donc qu'elle ne les prendrait plus.
Ses raisons sont surement légitimes, elle me dit qu'elle a quitté son domicile, sans plus de détails.

Donc voilà ma recherche, une assmat en périscolaire + 7h par jour pour le bébé...

J'espère avoir été claire


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

B29 a dit: 


> @MarionG
> J'espère de tout cœur que votre recherche aboutisse au plus vite.
> Toutes les assistantes maternelles n'agissent pas ainsi pour laisser dans l'embarras les parents.




Merci  beaucoup, je le sais bien. Gros coup dur mais on va rebondir... Mais c'est stressant de devoir trouver dans l'urgence, sans avoir le choix... On ne sait pas vraiment sur qui on va tomber


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Octobre 2022)

OK bonne explication ... par contre ce que je trouve dommage et cela l'a peut-être froissée c'est de ne pas avoir continué avec elle, même pendant votre congés maternité ! pourquoi avoir rompu le contrat ? perso j'ai eu une fratrie la maman a toujours continué à me laisser la grande de 10h on était passé à 8h par jour avec mon accord ... maintenant si elle se sépare ou autre c'est autre chose ... vous n'avez pas de chance avec vos nounous ! j'espère que vous allez trouver rapidement ...


----------



## MarionG (29 Octobre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> OK bonne explication ... par contre ce que je trouve dommage et cela l'a peut-être froissée c'est de ne pas avoir continué avec elle, même pendant votre congés maternité ! pourquoi avoir rompu le contrat ? perso j'ai eu une fratrie la maman a toujours continué à me laisser la grande de 10h on était passé à 8h par jour avec mon accord ... maintenant si elle se sépare ou autre c'est autre chose ... vous n'avez pas de chance avec vos nounous ! j'espère que vous allez trouver rapidement ...


C'était son idée de rompre le contrat, moi je voulais continuer avec un minimum d'heure mais elle était totalement opposée à toucher un salaire alors qu'elle n'avait pas l'enfant. 
On avait trouvé ça très gentil et cela nous arrangeait bien c'est vrai...

Oh que non pas de chance... On a hâte que tout se mette bien en place sur le long terme maintenant... Sans complication !! On va croiser les doigts.

Nous voyons une nouvelle assmat lundi prochain à 10h... Quelles sont les questions essentielles a poser d'après vous ?? Merci


----------



## stephy2 (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Contente de voir que votre recherche aboutit en fin de compte! Pour les questions, poser celles qui vous semblent importantes pour vous et vos enfants.  Comme par exemple :
- si elles a des animaux ? Car beaucoup contre  
- si c'est un environnement fumeur,
- si elle va au relais,
- si prépare les repas si vous le souhaitez,
- si prend enfant malade et si oui dans quels circonstances,
- etc.... et pleins d'autres questions qui peuvent être importantes qui vous viendront au fur et à mesure de l'entretien.

Voilà et j'espère qu'elle vous conviendra. Bonne chance.


----------



## stephy2 (29 Octobre 2022)

Oups la question la plus essentielles c'est son tarif !!


----------



## Titine15 (29 Octobre 2022)

stephy2 a dit: 


> Oups la question la plus essentielles c'est son tarif !!


Ben pas pour moi, ce n'est pas l'essentiel du tout. 
L'essentiel c'est ce que propose l'assmat pour le développement de l'enfant. Méthode éducative, activités etc et surtout que cela corresponde aux choix des parents. Le tarif si tout est en adéquation avec le souhait des paest est secondaire.


----------



## caninou (29 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,
ne désespérez pas, il y a parfois des coups de bol. J'ai eu le cas fin septembre, mon contrat avec des parents d'un petit que j'avais en accueil se terminé le 30 septembre (nouveau contrat rompu du jour au lendemain, je n'ai travaillé qu'un mois avec ces PE). Le 29 octobre en fin de journée une maman m'a appelé pour un accueil démarrant mi octobre, donc urgent. Nous avons fait l'entretien le 30 septembre et le 3 octobre j'avais la petite en adaptation avec contrat signé le même jour. Et malgré le fait que tout s'est fait en urgence et que je me suis faite "alpaguée" un peu rapidement (j'étais un peu frileuse, parfois on tombe sur des PE à problème) je peux dire que ces parents et la petite sont adorables, nous nous entendons très bien et tout se passe à merveille. Je précise que dans mon secteur les crèches sont pleines et les assistantes maternelles sont rares, beaucoup de départ en retraite et peu de nouvelles agréées. Un conseil, n'hésitez pas à rappeler régulièrement les assistantes maternelles que vous avez déjà contacté (si elles ne vous ont pas demandé vos coordonnées), car parfois certains contrats peuvent se rompre du jour au lendemain et si on est complète en septembre/octobre ne veut pas forcément dire que nous le sommes encore en novembre ou en décembre.
Bonne chance dans vos recherches.


----------



## caninou (29 Octobre 2022)

Désolée l'appel de cette maman était le 29 septembre, sinon ce n'est pas logique😂


----------



## liline17 (29 Octobre 2022)

Très drôle catie, nous avons accueilli des jumelles et les grands frères et sœurs appelaient mon mari poupou, il était AM.
Je n'aime pas le mot nourrice, mais je suis très attachée au mot nounou,  les enfants m'appellent comme ça,  et il y a tout l'amour que je leur porte derrière ce petit nom.
Tout est question de perception, je suis très professionnelle, et je ne me sens pas du tout réduite par ce mot, nounou,  bien au contraire,  il donne ma place exacte,  celle d'une personne responsable et aimante.
Je n'ai le plus souvent affaire qu'à des PE qui me respectent, bon pas toujours en vrai. 
Pour ce qui est de tout connaître de notre législation compliquée, je serai bien mal venue de critiquer, car j'ai mis près de 20 ans avant d'oser l'étudier.


----------



## stephy2 (29 Octobre 2022)

@Titine15  :  je ne trouve pas ce qui est choquant de demander le tarif. Certes avant tout le bien-être de l enfant mais les parents ne sont pas prêts à payer une assistante maternelle à  n importe quel prix aussi.
Et je serais plus choquée si on me le demandé pas!!


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

MarionG a dit: 


> , elle me dit qu'elle a quitté son domicile, sans plus de détails.


alors là ça change tout, si elle a quitté son domicile et qu'elle n'a plus d'agrément je ne suis pas sûre que l'engagement soi valable
car quand il y a retrait d'agrément la rupture s'impose sans indemnité, il paraîtrait donc logique que se soit la même chose pour un engagement, dans ce cas je vous invite a écrire un mail a la direcct de votre département pour avoir une vrai réponse légale écrite car là il y a peut être un cas de force majeure
dans tous les cas bon courage


----------



## liline17 (30 Octobre 2022)

Si elle a quitté son domicile, c'est probable qu'elle ai de gros soucis et qu'elle ne maîtrise pas tout. 
J'ai quand même le sentiment que c'est une personne correcte, car elle a pris le temps de vous prévenir.
Nous avons souvent affaire à des parents qui oublient de nous prévenir qu'ils ont changé de projet. 
Quelque part c'est une chance que vous n'ayez pas commencé le contrat car vous risquiez, avec elle de vous retrouver sans mode de garde,  très rapidement et avec un bébé qui se serait déjà habitué à elle.
Je vous sens bienveillante, je suis certaine que vous trouverez une AM qui vous correspond.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Octobre 2022)

Oui et non liline cette Assmat à quitter son domicile ok ,son agrément n est plus valable pour le moment car il est valide pour travailler a son adresse qui est sur la feuille d agrément
On connaît pas les détails de la situation
Cette dame a peu être anticiper son départ , c est a dire trouver un logement et souhaite  continuer son activité d Assmat , pour cela elle va devoir attendre que la puer passe pour valider son nouveau logement , même si elle a pas anticiper son départ ça ne veux pas dire qu elle veux arrêter son activité d assistante maternelle


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

si vraiment elle avait anticipé son départ je doute qu'elle ait signé un engagement en sachant qu'elle ne pourrait pas l'honorer...


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

il a été signé quand l'engagement?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (30 Octobre 2022)

Il a été signer au début du congé maternité de la maman


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

ça répond pas à ma question, sachant que la durée du cm varie...


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Octobre 2022)

L'agrément étant lié à une adresse, un lieu d'accueil, cette collègue ayant quitté son domicile, son agrément actuel n'est plus valide. Elle ne peut donc accueillir en l'état. D'où son renoncement. On peut penser que ce déménagement n'était pas prévisible au moment de la signature de l'engagement réciproque autrement notre collègue ne se serait pas engagée. On est sans doute dans le cadre d'une séparation (?). Dans ce cas on peut considérer qu'il s'agit d'un cas de force majeure notre collègue ne pouvant plus exercer au moins pendant un temps,  l'exonerant du versement de l'indemnité compensatrice due en cas de dédit suite à la signature de l'engagement réciproque. Pour celles qui signent ce type de document, il serait bon de penser à y consigner ce point par écrit, comme celui de la maladie de l'ass mat par exemple pour éviter tout problème.


----------



## MarionG (30 Octobre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours ! 

En ce qui concerne son agrément elle l’a toujours… donc je verrais bien… 

Celle que nous allons voir demain à l’air très bien, j’espère que tout ira bien 👍🏼

Nous y allons tous les 4, papa et enfants (nous n’avons pas le choix), alors on verra bien cette première approche !
J’aimerais que tout se concrétise, surtout pour mon petit de 5 ans… le pauvre depuis le début de l’année il est transporté de nounou en nounou, chez papy mamie etc… j’aimerais qu’il retrouve sa stabilité !


----------



## MarionG (30 Octobre 2022)

Pour vous répondre, l’engagement a été signé le 6 avril 2022.


----------



## kikine (30 Octobre 2022)

étiez vous enceinte? votre enfant est il né?


----------



## Catie6432 (30 Octobre 2022)

Si elle a changé d'adresse, son agrément n'est plus utilisable à moins qu'elle ait fait les démarches auprès de son service agrément et que son agrément ait été validé pour sa nouvelle adresse. Il peut dans ce cas être reconduit en l'état initial, suspendu ou modifié par exemple avec moins d'enfants possible en accueil pour cause de logement plus petit, d'accès plus difficile ou d'autres raisons encore. Ce qui rend de fait l'accueil prévu de votre enfant impossible. De plus, son nouveau lieu d'habitation si vous le connaissez vous conviendrait il ? Sa localisation n'est peut être pas pratique pour vous ? ...


----------



## MarionG (30 Octobre 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> étiez vous enceinte? votre enfant est il né?


J’étais enceinte et mon bébé a 2 mois maintenant.



Catie6432 a dit: 


> Si elle a changé d'adresse, son agrément n'est plus utilisable à moins qu'elle ait fait les démarches auprès de son service agrément et que son agrément ait été validé pour sa nouvelle adresse. Il peut dans ce cas être reconduit en l'état initial, suspendu ou modifié par exemple avec moins d'enfants possible en accueil pour cause de logement plus petit, d'accès plus difficile ou d'autres raisons encore. Ce qui rend de fait l'accueil prévu de votre enfant impossible. De plus, son nouveau lieu d'habitation si vous le connaissez vous conviendrait il ? Sa localisation n'est peut être pas pratique pour vous ? ...


Effectivement je n’ai aucune idée d’où elle est…

Si j’ai bien tout compris en gros je n’ai aucun recours…  dans un sens c’est ok car pour moi elle est bien assez « punie » vu sa vie. Mais c’est clair que c’est un coup dur pour nous !


----------



## Griselda (30 Octobre 2022)

Franchement perso je me fiche bien du terme employé, ça n'a aucune importance.

La seule question est quand l'AM doit régler cette indemnité? La réponse est, il me semble, dès lors qu'elle écrit qu'elle rompt l'engagement par écrit. Est ce qu'un SMS suffit? Je ne suis pas formelle sur la question. Un juge dira que oui, un autre dira que non, qu'il faut une lettre signée. Perso je commencerais par contacter l'AM par téléphone pour lui dire que bien reçu son SMS, qui me désole, et lui demande de me faire parvenir le chèque d'indemnisation en même temps qu'un courrier de rupture (histoire d'être sur). Si elle essaie de me dire que non elle ne veut pas m'indemniser oui je vais alors la rappeler à ses obligations. Mais dans mon fort intérieur je saurais aussi qu'un juge attendrait de voir si effectivement aucun chèque n'arrive après la date butoir du début du contrat qui aurait du commencer. Inutile de m'agacer avec cette personne car mieux vaut la jouer calme pour que ça se passe bien et plus simplement, se laisser une chance que ça se passe avec courtoisie.

J'essaierai d'abord un appel calme plutôt qu'un courrier qui risque de crisper la situation alors que rien ne dit qu'elle ne comptait pas vous indemniser.

Bien sur qu'elle a le droit de déménager ou de changer d'avis mais dès lors qu'elle a signé un engagement elle sait qu'elle doit une indemnité, tout autant qu'un PE la devra dans la même situation.

Mais Kikine a raison il est possible aussi, selon où elle part que son Agrément ne soit tout simplement plus valable et donc c'est un cas de force majeur qui empêche le contrat, pas sur que l'engagement réciproque soit toujours valable??? Raison de plus pour ne pas s’énerver tout de suite.

Je pense vraiment que le plus important c'est de se dire qu'au moins vous avez quelques semaines pour vous retourner et ça c'est plus important que n'importe quelle indemnité, c'est, espérons le, plus de chance pour vous de trouver la bonne personne.

N'hésitez pas à venir ici nous dire si vous avez trouvé votre bonheur car ça nous ferait plaisir de le savoir.

Bon courage.


----------



## MarionG (31 Octobre 2022)

Je remercie celles qui ont répondu à mes interrogations... J'ai trouvé ma nouvelle assmat me voilà bien soulagée car elle à l'ai très bien !! OUF.
J'ai posé une petite question dans la partie Congés Payés pour celles que ça intéresse qui sont calées sur le sujet. Encore merci et belle soirée


----------



## liline17 (31 Octobre 2022)

C'est super pour vous!
J'ai vu votre question et les réponses apportées, si il vous manque des informations, vous pouvez demander. 
Allez voir sur pajemploi, ils donnent aussi des méthodes de calculs et des explications.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

@Tatynou1

«


MarionG a dit: 


> nounou


NON NON NON ET RE-NON !!!!
ASSISTANTE MATERNELLE (AGRÉEE) : OUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII«

J’ai cru que c’était MOI qui avait répondu 🙌🤣👍


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

@Sandrine2572

Je déteste que l’on m’appelle nounou ou que l’on m’envoie un virement avec le mot nounou ..aussitôt recadré ... je suis Assistante Maternelle Agréée et pas bcp seraient capables de faire mon job même pas certains PE, car il n’y a pas QUE les enfants à gérer mais aussi le relationnel avec les parents très difficile parfois, et évidemment la partie administrative si l’on veut être correctement payée etc. Donc NON je ne suis pas une « nounou » !

J’ai oublié l’entretien des locaux ... que ça soit Clean ... gérer aussi les animaux s’il y en a ... être  « médecin »  ... « savoir ce qu’a le petit » ...

Être cuisinière ... faire de bons petits plats pour qu’il n’y ait pas de souci pour qu’ils aient envie de manger

Et bien sûr être une bonne animatrice pour les jeux, comptines, etc

Donc NON 😡 PAS NOUNOU ... mais SUPER Assistante Maternelle Agréée 😊 et supporter des puéricultrices qui font du zèle ...

Je pense avoir fait le tour ...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Novembre 2022)

@Catie6432

J’ADORE ton avatar ... « pour gagner plein de smics » 👍🙌j ça motive «plein de smics » 😉

Pour ajouter à ma réponse à @Sandrine2572 ... comme ENCORE vérifier sa feuille de paie que le PE n’a même pas correctement remplie ... et qui ne « comprend pas » le pourquoi du comment d’un BS


----------



## Mimipoupina (3 Novembre 2022)

Et ben moi je suis Team Nounou et je le revendique !!!! 😝


----------

